# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Ideas for how to kill a trapped groundhog

## fisharmor

Had to do one in for a neighbor today who had it in a live trap.
Before I go further: we are in the suburbs, it has been the suburbs for over 60 years, none of the neighbors want them setting up shop in their yards, they have done serious damage to one of the houses in the neighborhood, and letting them live is simply not an option, so I don't want to hear it.

My neighbor is using live traps on them.  This is primarily because her husband doesn't want to know they're getting offed.  So we periodically have live groundhogs in traps that we need to dispose of discreetly.

Today I did what I've done for rabbits I was about to eat - 5lb sledge to the head.  But groundhogs are apparently a lot tougher than rabbits and he took his sweet time dying.  We also had to swing at it in the cage repeatedly to get it disabled so I could get a hold of its neck without losing a finger.

I don't exactly like doing or watching that, so I'm wondering if anyone knows a quicker way.

Firearms are out.  Too populated, too likely we'll get visited.  Suppressors are legal in VA with class 3 tax and paperwork, but if I end up having to deal with getting a can just so they don't have to suffer... well, congratulations federal government, now you're making animals suffer.

Be nice if we could get ahold of whatever animal control uses... watched them put down a racoon down the road with something in a needle a couple years ago and it took all of 5 seconds.

----------


## Cowlesy

Throw it in your car and drive it outside the city limits?

----------


## forsmant

I agree with Cowlesy.  That is what i did with two raccoons i caught.  Transported them to another part of the city.  NO need to kill the animals.

----------


## fisharmor

Yeah... can anyone who values vermin (that breed explosively and ruin property and food) at less than $20 in gas weigh in maybe?

----------


## specsaregood

> Throw it in your car and drive it outside the city limits?


nope, groundhog -- it's what's for dinner....

----------


## Bruno

If there are farmers outside your city limits, they probably don't want more of them, either.  Have you asked your local animal control?  Drowning in the cage may be an option also, though I don't know how humane that is.

----------


## Cowlesy

> Yeah... can anyone who values vermin (that breed explosively and ruin property and food) at less than $20 in gas weigh in maybe?


Call the waaaahhmbulance!

----------


## angelatc

Seems like a sturdy plastic bag and some sort of gas would put the animal to sleep....hook it up to your tailpipe.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ideas for how to kill a trapped groundhog


Tell Obama it's a terrist. He'll send a Predator drone...

----------


## squarepusher

well, if you do want to kill it, you could do drowning.  I'm sure there are some other live options also to not kill it.

----------


## MelissaWV

You could poison the poor thing, I guess, but that can be pretty nasty.

I'm not sure why you have to kill it, and if you're asking what animal control uses but then complaining about the cost of gas to get rid of it, that seems a little strange.  When I have wild creatures I don't want to handle, I call the university's wild animal vet center first, then I call animal control, and then (believe it or not, animal control does not always come) I start scouting private critter-handling companies.  The university takes in all kinds of little wild animals and nurses them to health, then has a small "zoo" of local wildlife that school kids visit.

Or, you know, you could drown it

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Baseball bat? Apparently you don't have to really kill it that way. It might die somewhere in the skinning process. She must be a Kosher butcher.

(Warning - Do not view if you are an animals rights activist or are squeamish about the butchering process.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3gvHWf7ldY

----------


## Deborah K

First of all, tell that woman her husband's a puss.  j/k.  Get a spring loaded pellet gun - 1000ft per sec or more.  We live in the country, no patience or sympathy for vermin.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> if you're asking what animal control uses


Most widely used method is a (vacuum) chamber where the air is pumped out.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Most widely used method is a (vacuum) chamber where the air is pumped out.


Yep.  Pretty sure that this is more than $20 unless you're going to rig one up at home, which would be simple but not 100% reliable

----------


## Southron

> First of all, tell that woman her husband's a puss.  j/k.  Get a spring loaded pellet gun - 1000ft per sec or more.  We live in the country, no patience or sympathy for vermin.


I agree with the pellet gun.  We've got beavers and they destroy trees like crazy, although we are several miles out of the nearest town.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Yep.  Pretty sure that this is more than $20 unless you're going to rig one up at home, which would be simple but not 100% reliable


Once he has it set-up, he can start his own business! 

"Fisharmor's Somewhat-Humane-Kill Varmint Control"

----------


## steve005

just put up barriers, or get a cat, or dog. animals are very valuable to have around, they can alert you to earthquakes coming. and can be food in a shtf senerio, we need to learn to live with nature or else we're just as bad as those who are in power now, and our problems wont go away

----------


## Deborah K

> I agree with the pellet gun.  We've got beavers and they destroy trees like crazy, although we are several miles out of the nearest town.


It's really the most humane way to kill them cuz it's instant.

----------


## zerosdontcount

Drowning it? Hitting it with a hammer? Are you guys serious. You can't think of any more humane ways? one .22 to the head seems like the most humane or not killing it at all and letting it go far away from the suburb.

----------


## Deborah K

> Drowning it? Hitting it with a hammer? Are you guys serious. You can't think of any more humane ways? one .22 to the head seems like the most humane or not killing it at all and letting it go far away from the suburb.


The dude is in the city though.  A .22 will be heard.

----------


## Expatriate

Air gun. Something in .22 and/or over 1000 fps. Quiet and kills groundhogs/rabbits just fine.

http://www.pyramydair.com/ Go here and find cheap ones that have good reviews. Then go to your local store and see if they carry any of them.

----------


## pcosmar

One word.
*Dachshund*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dachshund
It's what they're for.

I have a mixed mutt that seems to have some Dachshund in her.
She keeps the place clear of burrowing critters.

----------


## OrigSEOH

I took out a Groundhog the other day with a Gamo Whisper .177, it wasn't my rifle but I've been using it to defend the sweet corn from Racoons at night, and well Opossums. It seems we are over run with varmints. I'm going to buy one soon, but I think I'm going to get a model that is .22 cal. Here is the web site, their video section is pretty cool, they hunt for hogs in a couple of them.

http://www.gamousa.com/videos.aspx

----------


## angelatc

> I start scouting private critter-handling companies. (


He runs a private critter-handling company, I think.  If not, somebody on these boards does.  That's who we should be asking.

----------


## angelatc

> Most widely used method is a (vacuum) chamber where the air is pumped out.


Alright then - my plastic bag idea wasn't too far off.  Just hook the bag up to a shop vac.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Alright then - my plastic bag idea wasn't too far off.  Just hook the bag up to a shop vac.


RPF member IcyMudPuppy has a critter control business.

No firearms?

A pair of heavy gloves and wring the critter's neck.

Easy, Peasy, Japeneasy.

----------


## raystone

> It's really the most humane way to kill them cuz it's instant.


My first thought was air rifle, too.  Not necessarily instant, however.  Need to have the right ammo type, and kill spot.

If they are jumping around in a live cage, it's sometimes more difficult than shooting them 50 yards out unexpected.

----------


## KCIndy

Just do the humane thing, like I do.

Take it to the local golf course and release it.  I've discovered that 3-4 a.m. works best; no one is around to ask stupid questions.

----------


## specsaregood

> Just do the humane thing, like I do.
> Take it to the local golf course and release it.  I've discovered that 3-4 a.m. works best; no one is around to ask stupid questions.


_You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later._

Best advice so far.

----------


## Danke

Call the cops.

----------


## rp08orbust

> call the cops.


rofl

----------


## noxagol

Air rifle. A pellet to the head or chest at point blank range will kill it.

----------


## Southron

> Call the cops.


He said "groundhog" not "pet dog" even though they sound similar.

----------


## MelissaWV

I could make a joke about leaving it with Casey Anthony, but that's too soon, right?

----------


## specsaregood

> He said "groundhog" not "pet dog" even though they sound similar.


Dunno, they tried to kill a cement alligator statue recently in MO, I don't think they are too discriminating.  I think a groundhog might suit them just fine.

----------


## KCIndy

Joking aside, groundhogs really are pretty good to eat, especially the young ones.  I've had baked groundhog before, and it tastes a lot like pork roast.

Here's a link to some groundhog recipes.  Seriously!  

http://www.wildliferecipes.net/game_...ipes/index.asp

Includes:

Woodchuck Patties 

Woodchuck Stew

Fried Woodchuck

Woodchuck Patties in Tomato Sauce

Woodchuck Pie

Woodchuck Fricassee 


Enjoy!

----------


## Ninja Homer

My grandpa just drops the whole cage in a garbage can full of water.  The most humane way is to sever its spinal cord, and you should be able to do that while it's still in the trap with a high-powered air rifle.  Just hit it in the center of the back of the neck.  No spinal cord, no pain.

----------


## Revolution9

> I took out a Groundhog the other day with a Gamo Whisper .177, it wasn't my rifle but I've been using it to defend the sweet corn from Racoons at night, and well Opossums. It seems we are over run with varmints. I'm going to buy one soon, but I think I'm going to get a model that is .22 cal. Here is the web site, their video section is pretty cool, they hunt for hogs in a couple of them.
> 
> http://www.gamousa.com/videos.aspx


Nice rifles. Gotta get me one. Nice .22 cal air pistols that look dangerous also, fire a .22 pellet at 650fps and are legal to carry without permit. Am I correct about the carry part? If so, the ladies need one for their purse.

Best
Rev9

----------


## KevinR

> Tell Obama it's a terrist. He'll send a Predator drone...


haha nice one

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Call the cops.


LoL

----------


## Krugerrand

Groundhogs are quite the problem in our part of suburbia as well.  You can't easily turn them over to animal control, since it's technically illegal (in our parts) to trap them.  I have "a friend who knows of a neighbor" that uses a 22. Around the 4th of July was a good time to take care of them.

With the given suggestions, I'd vote air rifle.

----------


## fisharmor

> First of all, tell that woman her husband's a puss.


    Agree.  But he's real generous with his booze.




> Get a spring loaded pellet gun - 1000ft per sec or more....It's  really the most humane way to kill them cuz it's instant.


     I'll have to look into that.  Definitely not as cheap as the 5lb sledge  though.  I'm hoping that having something kick for a full minute after  having its entire head totally flattened is just a fluke.  If it's endemic to  the species, not sure what an air rifle is going to do.




> One word.
> *Dachshund*


  Heh, yeah, "Mr. Wiggles" the Dachshund is already part of the equation  though.  The fact that he's been fighting them is what underscored the  problem.  Again, economics at work: hammer to the skull, or $700 vet  bill when one whistlepig gets lucky....




> Call the cops.


 We want the groundhogs dead, not my daughters.




> The most humane way is to sever its spinal  cord, and you should be able to do that while it's still in the trap  with a high-powered air rifle.


I can also do it with my pruning shears.  Now I think we're getting somewhere.

----------


## osan

> Yeah... can anyone who values vermin (that breed explosively and ruin property and food) at less than $20 in gas weigh in maybe?


.17 HMR or .22lr to the head.  Pretty standard procedure.  Instant lights out.

----------


## osan

> Seems like a sturdy plastic bag and some sort of gas would put the animal to sleep....hook it up to your tailpipe.


I see you are not even remotely familiar with the lovable groundhog.

They are large... enough.

They are very strong.

They bite.

They fight like wolverines when cornered.

They have very sharp claws.  

Your skin will not survive.

Nor will a plastic bag.

The bullet is the best answer.

Did I mention that they bite?

----------


## Dr.3D

This year, my Doberman has brought five of them up to the porch (dead).   A sixth I caught in a live trap and I just took it to the other side of the land fill and let it go.   I doubt it will find it's way back around the land fill.   The distance between where he is and where I am now is probably five miles.

----------


## osan

> just put up barriers, or get a cat, or dog. animals are very valuable to have around, they can alert you to earthquakes coming. and can be food in a shtf senerio, we need to learn to live with nature or else we're just as bad as those who are in power now, and our problems wont go away


WTF?!  Come live out in the country a bit and see how you feel after awhile.  Barriers?  Are you kidding?  Wood chucks burrow, and they are really good at it.  Have your horse step in a chuck hole... or your tractor... or even your foot, and see what happens.  More than a few farmers have died as the result of a tractor falling on them because a wheel went into a chuck hole.  When I am on a tractor I am uber-vigilant for holes.  If you think that we, as technological beings, can live "with nature" in the way I suspect you mean, then you are completely out to lunch.  It will never happen because it cannot be so.  Everyone is looking to make a living, including woodchucks.  Given half a chance, your house would be destroyed by the myriad competitors for your space and your food.

----------


## dannno

> Just do the humane thing, like I do.
> 
> Take it to the local golf course and release it.  I've discovered that 3-4 a.m. works best; no one is around to ask stupid questions.


Watch out for this guy..

----------


## Working Poor

Invite your local hawk. Eagles like them too

----------


## Dr.3D

> WTF?!  Come live out in the country a bit and see how you feel after awhile.  Barriers?  Are you kidding?  Wood chucks burrow, and they are really good at it.  Have your horse step in a chuck hole... or your tractor... or even your foot, and see what happens.  More than a few farmers have died as the result of a tractor falling on them because a wheel went into a chuck hole.  When I am on a tractor I am uber-vigilant for holes.  If you think that we, as technological beings, can live "with nature" in the way I suspect you mean, then you are completely out to lunch.  It will never happen because it cannot be so.  Everyone is looking to make a living, including woodchucks.  Given half a chance, your house would be destroyed by the myriad competitors for your space and your food.


You are very much correct in how there is so much competition in nature.   Those Chucks have been known to dig as deep as ten feet down into the ground.    I live in an 1880 farm house with a field stone foundation that goes down into the ground around 8 feet.   One year I found one of the stones near the floor had been pushed out and there was a lot of dirt on the floor.   Later, I found out it was a Wood Chuck that had been running around in my basement.    There are few barriers a person could erect that would keep a Chuck out of their yard.

After getting rid of the Chuck, I back filled the hole in the basement with concrete and replaced the stone.    I have no way of knowing what damage that critter did to the outside of the foundation.    I keep live traps set and catch a couple every year.   My dog is the best at getting rid of them though.    He holds a record of 7 in one year.  He always brings them up to the porch for my approval.    Good boy he is.

----------


## enoch150

For the love of God, don't kill it, yet. Keep it in captivity. Catch as many as possible and keep them, too. Let them breed in captivity. You want to accumulate as many as possible over the next seven months. Then dismember them. Slit their throats. Run them over with a car. Do whatever, as long as it's messy. Throw all the corpses (hopefully there will be several dozens) in your car, along with a lot of rope, and head for Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania, planning to arrive at 2:00 AM on Feb. 2nd. Hang them from the telephone polls all over town. The epicness begins at dawn.

----------


## brushfire

Assuming you dont have any other means to relocate, or if you dont like the taste of groundhog, then here's how you can take care of the animal without shooting it.

1 can starting fluid (either), 1 old dish towel, 1 30 gal plastic garbage bag, 1 vegetable from the parsnip family (such as a carrot)

Step 1 (optional)  offer carrot as last meal
Step 2 saturate dish towel with starting fluid (wear gloves, do so in well ventilated area, WARNING FLAMMABLE!)
Step 3 mist or spray a little water in garbage bag (to avoid static discharge / nasty fireball)
Step 4 Place live trap  on end, watching fingers, and place saturated towel on top.
Step 5 Place bag over the trap and towel
Step 6 lean trap back onto is normal plane, and tie bag

After about 40 minutes to an hour (much less actually, but give it as much time to be sure) the animal shall have been euthanized...

Whatever you do, dont poison these critters.  Not only will you kill the animal, but you'll kill anything that preys on it.

Good luck

----------


## fisharmor

> 1 can starting fluid (either)


Wow, now we're talking.  Didn't know that.  (My "young, broke, and desperate for an alternate consciousness" days ended around the days of Robotussin DM.)
I don't mind a mess, I just want it to be out.  This certainly fits the criteria.

----------


## Krugerrand

> For the love of God, don't kill it, yet. Keep it in captivity. Catch as many as possible and keep them, too. Let them breed in captivity. You want to accumulate as many as possible over the next seven months. Then dismember them. Slit their throats. Run them over with a car. Do whatever, as long as it's messy. Throw all the corpses (hopefully there will be several dozens) in your car, along with a lot of rope, and head for Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania, planning to arrive at 2:00 AM on Feb. 2nd. Hang them from the telephone polls all over town. The epicness begins at dawn.


I've often wondered if I were hack off the heads of road-kill deer and mount them on posts around my garden if deer would leave my garden alone.

----------


## fisharmor

> I've often wondered if I were hack off the heads of road-kill deer and mount them on posts around my garden if deer would leave my garden alone.


I once recreated the work of Vlad Țepeș using sewing pins, but the pavement ants kept coming into my dining room.

----------


## dannno

What's wrong with eating them?

You could have a neighborhood bbq.

----------


## Anti Federalist

This thread is making me LoL.

Full of win.

----------


## Krugerrand

> What's wrong with eating them?
> 
> You could have a neighborhood bbq.


I'm waiting for the FDA to say it's okay.

----------


## Rael

Why not just let them go? There is enough death in this world, no need to add to it.

----------


## Krugerrand

> Why not just let them go? There is enough death in this world, no need to add to it.


They are exceptionally destructive/devastating and they typically fail to respond to "No Ground Hogs Allowed" signs.

----------


## KCIndy

> What's wrong with eating them?
> 
> You could have a neighborhood bbq.



Nothing's wrong with eating them!  Seriously, they're actually very tasty.  I've eaten groundhog myself, I swear.

And didn't you see the groundhog recipes link?  

http://www.wildliferecipes.net/game_...ipes/index.asp



Just one example:



> Fried Woodchuck
> 
> 1 woodchuck
> 1 tbsp salt
> 1 cup flour
> 2 tbsp fat
> 
> Clean woodchuck; remove glands; cut into 6 or 7 pieces. Parboil in salted water for 1 hour. Remove from broth; roll in flour and fry in hot fat (deep fat may be used) until brown. Serves 6.

----------


## brushfire

> Why not just let them go? There is enough death in this world, no need to add to it.





> They are exceptionally destructive/devastating and they typically fail to respond to "No Ground Hogs Allowed" signs.


I agree that animals should not be killed unless its necessary (food, property damage, disease, etc).  We had a squirrel problem shortly after I moved into my neighborhood (retired folk like to feed and watch them causing a population explosion).  I tried different ways to control the situation, ways that would not weigh on my conscience, and ways that the wife favored - all were ways that turned out to be ineffective.
I finally resolved to using the old marlin, and leaving their corpses at the property line to encourage natural predators...

Today we have 5 hawks living on and near my property.  They routinely snatch squirrels from the ground, and even the occasional rabbit.   We also have coyotes too, who have taken care of the feral cat population (I had used live traps for the cats - brought trapped cats to neighbors who I suspected were feeding them, and asked if the cats belonged to them.  Thankfully, I got the cooperation of said neighbors, who stopped feeding the feral cats - we no longer have any critter issues)

"Life aint always beautiful".

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I agree that animals should not be killed unless its necessary (food, property damage, disease, etc).  We had a squirrel problem shortly after I moved into my neighborhood (retired folk like to feed and watch them causing a population explosion).


Tell me about it. Lost almost the entire fruit crop (plums, apples) to squirrels this year.

----------


## Ray

Sharp knife in the back of the neck

----------


## osan

> Invite your local hawk. Eagles like them too


No good if you have other livestock such as chickens, which are a whole lot easier and less risky to take than a chuck.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Okay, late to the party.  What's all this about?

I've been trapped in busy season for us vertebrate pest managers.

I haven't been on the boards for months.  I don't even know how RP is doing in the polls these days.

Ask me specific questions, and I'll try to answer them.  I may not have even responded to this, but Angelatc posted a message on my profile page that got through to the spam box in my personal email address.

I'm subscribing to this thread so I should get messages in my regular inbox.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Professionals like me use a gas chamber, not a vacuum chamber.  You displace the oxygen with Carbon dioxide, so in a way it's removing the air, breathable air that is.  A gas chamber can be made of any box.  Even cardboard, and you just need a CO2 cylinder, a regulator, and a hose.  Set the regulator for 15cfh, and let the gas run for however long it takes to displace all the air in the box + an extra 20% for good measure.

The flow rate is important as 15cfh will put the animals to sleep slowly before they ever panic from lack of oxygen as they would if you do it too quickly.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Check the laws in your state about transporting wildlife.

Possession of live wildlife, transporting of live wildlife, relocation without a permit, relocation of problem causing animals, etc are all game violations in most states.

Getting busted for something like this would be a really stupid way to lose your ability to help RP win an election.

Why not hire a pro like me.  Here's a national website where you can find somebody to help you.

www.aallanimalcontrol.com

Be sure to tell them all about RP while they are there.  Everybody on that website is a republican, I guarantee it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

What *dork* rated this thread 1 star?

----------


## Danke

> What *dork* rated this thread 1 star?



Are you gonna sit there and take that from a sailor, Rael?




> Why not just let them go? There is enough death in this world, no need to add to it.

----------


## specsaregood

I hope the OP ended up eating it.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## amy31416

> Had to do one in for a neighbor today who had it in a live trap.
> Before I go further: we are in the suburbs, it has been the suburbs for over 60 years, none of the neighbors want them setting up shop in their yards, they have done serious damage to one of the houses in the neighborhood, and letting them live is simply not an option, so I don't want to hear it.
> 
> My neighbor is using live traps on them.  This is primarily because her husband doesn't want to know they're getting offed.  So we periodically have live groundhogs in traps that we need to dispose of discreetly.
> 
> Today I did what I've done for rabbits I was about to eat - 5lb sledge to the head.  But groundhogs are apparently a lot tougher than rabbits and he took his sweet time dying.  We also had to swing at it in the cage repeatedly to get it disabled so I could get a hold of its neck without losing a finger.
> 
> I don't exactly like doing or watching that, so I'm wondering if anyone knows a quicker way.
> 
> ...


In the rural suburbs, we'd put a sturdy trash bag over where the cage opens, open the cage, and shake the cage until the animal (usually raccoon where we were, which can be a very serious menace) runs into the bag. Wear some good gloves and strangle it.

Err -- wrong Chrome window open.

-Kludge

----------


## Original_Intent

If it is trapped, set up a monitor looping Nancy Pelosi video and put a razor blade within reach.

----------


## brushfire

> Wear some good gloves and strangle it.


LOL - WTF?
Make it personal...  Take the gloves off.

...post may not have been intended to be funny, but I laughed.  Sorry.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> For the love of God, don't kill it, yet. Keep it in captivity. Catch as many as possible and keep them, too. Let them breed in captivity. You want to accumulate as many as possible over the next seven months. Then dismember them. Slit their throats. Run them over with a car. Do whatever, as long as it's messy. Throw all the corpses (hopefully there will be several dozens) in your car, along with a lot of rope, and head for Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania, planning to arrive at 2:00 AM on Feb. 2nd. Hang them from the telephone polls all over town. The epicness begins at dawn.


I know it's still early, but I feel safe in declaring you today's winner of the internet.  The lulz... they are strong with this one.

----------


## libertarian4321

Air Rifle, then this:

Waco Groundhog in Sour Cream

Recipe By:	"Indian Cookin'", compiled by Herb Walker, 1977	

Amount	Measure	Ingredient	Preparation Method
1		Groundhog, skinned & cleaned	
1/2	cup	Vinegar	
1	tablespoon	Salt	
2	quarts	Water	
2	teaspoons	Soda	
1/2	cup	Flour	
1	teaspoon	Salt	
1/2	teaspoon	Allspice	
1/2	cup	Bacon fat	
3	small	Wild onions	
1/2	cup	Water	
1	cup	Sour cream	

  Skin and clean the groundhog.  Wash and dry and put in an earthen
  crock. Cover with water and a half cup of vinegar and 1 T. of salt.
  Let stand in a cool place overnight.  In the morning, remove from
  brine, wash and pat dry with a damp cloth.  In a large soup kettle
  combine 2 qt. of water and 2 T. of soda.  Bring to a boil, lower the
  heat and simmer for 15 minutes, removing the scum as it rises to the
  surface. Drain and rinse the groundhog meat and cut into serving
  pieces. Combinethe flour, salt and allspice and dredge the pieces of
  meat in the mixture. Preheat the oven to 325 degrees. Melt the bacon
  fat in a heavy iron frying pan until smoking. jBrown meat on all
  sides. Transfer the browned meat into a greased 4 qt. casserole.
  Arrange sliced onions on top, add water, cover and bake in a
  preheated oven for 2 hours or until the meat is tender. Transfer the
  meat to a heated platter to keep warm.  Put the casserole on top of
  the stove over medium heat and spoon in the sour cream stirring
  constantly. Do not let the sauce come to a boil.  Put the meat back
  into the casserole and simmer for about 15 minutes.  Delicious served
  with creamed dandelion leaves.

----------


## gerryb

Put them in the back yard of Romney supporters ^_^

----------


## Koz

see if it passes the swim test.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Use a .22 winchester lever action.

----------


## Dr.3D

> If it is trapped, set up a monitor looping Nancy Pelosi video and put a razor blade within reach.


LOL, that should do it.

----------


## 2young2vote

Just dunk them in water until they are dead.  My grandpa has a mouse trap that is a bucket filled with water and covered in a paper grocery bag with an X cut in the center.  He has two little ramps on the side so the mice can get up.  Why would they get up?  Because there is a hunk of cheese hanging in a cage off of the ceiling.  So the mice smell the cheese, walk up the ramps and step on the cut paper bag trying to reach the cheese and fall into the bucket with water and drown.  It is probably the least messy and most cost effective way.

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

I don't mind people killing animals as long as they do it as long as they do it as humanely as they can. Death is inevitable in nature, but we don't need to add to the suffering of any living creature. Varmints didn't ask to be born varmints. And very often a humane death is just as easy to inflict as a cruel one.

I tend to think the .22 to the head is the way to go. Either one of the very high-powered air rifles that's out there now, or even a .22 firearm. I think the latter could be used without being heard, or at least paid attention to, in most populated areas. A .22 isn't that loud, and the cage could be surrounded by sound-dampening materials before popping the guy inside.

----------


## Danke

> Varmints didn't ask to be born varmints.


How do you know that?

----------


## amy31416

> How do you know that?


He asked you....OHHHHHH BUUUUUUURRRRRRN!

----------


## specsaregood

> How do you know that?


because the ones that choose it, go into politics.

----------


## Danke

> He asked you....OHHHHHH BUUUUUUURRRRRRN!


-rep

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

> How do you know that?


One of them told me once.

----------


## amy31416

> -rep


What? No way! You love my abuse, last I checked!

----------


## Danke

> One of them told me once.


"They say the last thing to go is hearing."  I had a nurse  (or aid?) tell me this as a suggestion that I should call someone and hold the phone to my unconscious dying great uncle.

Or course I asked, "who are they?"

----------


## Danke

> What? No way! You love my abuse, last I checked!


I do.  But it is my philosophy to only give neg reps.  I can help it, I'm a _true_ anarchist and daily pee on the Constitution.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

My grandma killed chickens by just twisting their necks.  OP, if you're squeamish about this sort of thing, I would suggest the pellet gun method or just take it to a farmer who has no qualms with killing vermin...or perhaps a miniature guillotine?

----------


## BattleFlag1776

I'm almost certain the groundhog in question has starved to death in that trap by now but I'd recommend a shot to the back of the head with a .22 short...just in case.

----------


## Pericles

> If it is trapped, set up a monitor looping Nancy Pelosi video and put a razor blade within reach.


Not THAT - I'll tell you anything, even my secret Chili recipe.

----------


## amy31416

> I do.  But it is my philosophy to only give neg reps.  I can help it, I'm a _true_ anarchist and daily pee on the Constitution.


Well, I can't fault you for that, now can I?

----------

